# Trivia 3/6



## luckytrim (Mar 6, 2019)

trivia 3/6
DID YOU KNOW...
Hot Dogs were first put into buns for the sole reason that the  food was
burning the fingers of the customers.

1. Which Beatle lost his wife to Eric Clapton ?
2. You overhear some co-workers talking about the new  supervisor as being
"officious". What do they mean?
3. Who drew the cartoon strip, "Lil Abner" ?
4. To which of the Fifty must I travel in order to visit the  Campus of
Vanderbilt University ?
  a. - Alabama
  b. - Kentucky
  c. - Tennessee
  d. - North Carolina
5. What was Betty White's character's occupation on "The Mary  Tyler Moore
Show" ?
6. Recite correctly the McDonald's "Two all-Beef....."  jingle..
7. Name a fortified Madeira wine of the sweetest type,  beginning with 'M'...
8. What is the country name printed on the original postage  stamp, the Penny 
Black?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The incisors of lions are specially shaped to peel the skin  off their prey,
exposing the flesh.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. George
2. He's assertive of authority in an annoyingly domineering  way, especially
with regard to petty or trivial matters
3. Al Capp
4. - c
5. TV Cooking Show Host
6. Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese,  pickles, onions on 
a sesame seed bun
7. Malmsey
8. As no other country had postage stamps, no one thought of  placing the 
country name on the stamps! To this day, Great Britain stamps  generally bear 
no country name.

CRAP !!
The lion has a special tongue that is rough enough to peel the  skin of their
prey away from the flesh. If a lion licked the back of a  human�s hand just a
few times, it would peel away much of the skin.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 6, 2019)

Too bad you didn’t ask for the name of Sue Ann Nivens’ show (or for her character’s name) for extra credit! It was “The Happy Homemaker.” It wasn’t just a cooking show, but cooking was the main focus.

That’s kind of scary about lions!

I’d love to know more about Malmsey!


----------

